# Recommend a fixed blade for a navy guy.



## SJACKAL (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi all knife nuts!

My brother is in the local navy and works on a ship. On a daily basis, he needs to cut thick ropes, as thick as 6 inches diameter and above. And working in a marine environment the ropes will be seawater soaked, and he definitely would be getting his hands wet.

His looking for a fully serrated fixed blade, with a good handle grip, so it won't slip from hands wet with saltwater. Plain edge or combo edge won't do.

Theres the issue of corrosion of course, but I guess he just have to rinse and dry the blade daily, I think they treat all their metal tools with Corrosion X Marine.

Need to be affordable. $100 or so, give or take. Preferably something from the common brands will be good too, so our local dealer can order it easily.

Any recommendations?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## gbaker (Apr 29, 2007)

H1 steel is very stain resistant. Probably the most stain resistant. I know Spyderco has some fully serrated folders (Salt model) but their only 3.5 inch or so. Maybe a small camping saw for the 6 inch ropes?


----------



## SJACKAL (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats why folders are out, because they are shorter and over sometime and heavy usage, might develops a 'play' in the blade. Fixed blade is safer and less problem cleaning too. 

Those Spyderco hawkbills are nice, but for reasons mentioned... 

Not really concerned about the saltwater thingy. Stainless steel will do.


----------



## rycen (Apr 29, 2007)

Spyderco has some fixed blades in H1 steel in the works.How about the spyderco temperence?


----------



## dfred (Apr 29, 2007)

Take a look at these Myerchin rigging knives and marlinspikes:

http://www.myerchin.com/riggingfix2.html

Their fixed blade knives are stout enough to be pounded with a mallet for chopping through large lines, etc. They do make serrated versions, but the grip may not be grippy enough for his use...


----------



## carrot (Apr 29, 2007)

Spyderco has some new H1 fixed blades on the way for 2007... Don't know when they're coming but hopefully they will come in serrated format.

If not for the fixed blade requirement, a Spyderco Military SE would probably fit the bill.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Apr 29, 2007)

check www.coldsteel.com their serrated knives cut very well most are folders but some have blades up to 6 inches long


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 29, 2007)

Check out these knives with H1 steel from Syderco. "H1 is a precipitation-hardened steel containing nitrogen insteadof carbon, which cannot rust." http://spyderco.com/catalog/list.php?blade=H-1


----------



## SJACKAL (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanx everyone!

The Myerchin seems to be the best! We will see if we can get our dealer to order it, otherwise I think the Spyderco Temperence looks good. But why isn't the Temperence is not on their catalog? Hmmm.


----------



## moeman (Apr 29, 2007)

are you sure they will let him carry a fixed blade?
I know it sounds stupid, but in our navy, you cant carry a fixed blade...
I would recommend spyderco, too.


----------



## carrot (Apr 30, 2007)

The Temperance has been discontinued for awhile, so it may not be easy to get. But most of those who own them feel that they are definitely worth the cost, from what I have read.


----------



## ryball (Apr 30, 2007)

Oops, I was going to recommend the Gerber LMF II, but you said fully serrated...


----------



## flipe8 (Apr 30, 2007)

When I was in the Navy, I was issued a Grohmann #3 boat knife. Good knife and it came with a marlin spike.


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 30, 2007)

H1 is usually a favorite when dealing with saltwater...Stainless steel with eventually rust with salt water if not kept dry...Stainless steel is stain resistant but not rust proof...Even if the knife does not get wet the moisture in the air by the sea will be enough to rust it over time...


----------



## ECVMSparky (Apr 30, 2007)

rycen said:


> Spyderco has some fixed blades in H1 steel in the works.How about the spyderco temperence?


+1 to that one, another good source is cold steel, they have a very unique type of serration that works VERY well on line (navy speak for rope) However, i don't know if any of their fixed blade knives are fully serrated.


----------



## NA8 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jeez, for a six inch rope I'd want something like this, 

http://www.coldsteel.com/35atcj.html

Don't know if that would fly.


----------



## greenstuffs (Jul 19, 2007)

The USMC kabar is pretty nice, 1095 steel and duracoat cuts and able to take a bunch of abuse, i've been using mine for stabbing trees as a test and still in great shape. For the best sub $60 bux knife you won't feel sorry for using it. Forget about strider and their S30V they all cut the same when they are sharp.


----------



## oregon (Jul 19, 2007)

Condor stainless steel machete. I own one and can vouch for it. For rope diameter of 6 inches and above I would want this or an axe. Carry a file to sharpen. 

Available online @ knifecenter: http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=CN2042B

oregon


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm intrigued as to why you would need to cut 6" ropes on a _daily_ basis.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 19, 2007)

Mad1 said:


> I'm intrigued as to why you would need to cut 6" ropes on a _daily_ basis.


It seems like you would want a specially designed device if you had to cut something that enormous on a regular basis. I'm thinking something like a seat belt or parachute cord cutter, but much bigger. Any standard blade that could easily cut a six inch thick rope could accidentally cut off a arm, leg, or head.


----------



## vandrecken (Jul 28, 2007)

Just my 2 cents but if I was on the deck of a boat with wet hands, bad weather and the like to worry about, i'd want a folder with a spyderhole for opening and a rounded over sheepsfoot style blade.

Why, because i wouldn't want a fixed blade anywhere near me when I was being thrown around. I'd want H1 steel, a blade i wan't going to stab myself with, and yes a full serrated blade.

You can open the right folder with one hand, do the job and put it away in seconds. Your knife can safely be tethered to you on a lanyard so you don't lose it.

A decent folder will definately cut a 6" rope. Though if he's doing this every day, are we talking about some specialist job in less hazardous conditions and couldn't he use an axe ?


----------



## Ignoramus (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm surprised no one suggested the Benchmade 100SH20


----------



## oregon (Jul 29, 2007)

Ignoramus said:


> I'm surprised no one suggested the Benchmade 100SH20


 
Interesting knife. I didn't know that Benchmade offered H1 blade steel. Good for them. http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=3894

Corrosion proof. I understand that H1 work hardens. The more you use it the harder it becomes.

3.5" partial serration would be a challenge on a 6" rope I bet. 

I'm thinking chainsaw. Sailor with a chainsaw on a pitching, rolling, wet ship...ahhh, huh, maybe not.

Sidebar: I'd like to see a Monkey's Fist tied in a 6" thick rope. It would make quite a key fob/lanyard. 

This question reminds me of the scene in "The Sand Pebbles" where Steve Mcqueen takes an axe to a huge rope tying a river blockade of junks. Terrific movie. The only movie my father ever took me to see. I have it on disk.

oregon


----------



## Ignoramus (Aug 4, 2007)

oregon said:


> Interesting knife. I didn't know that Benchmade offered H1 blade steel. Good for them. http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=3894
> 
> Corrosion proof. I understand that H1 work hardens. The more you use it the harder it becomes.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure if the H1 version at newgraham is an older version or if that was just a typo, but at this moment, Benchmade is using X15 T.N Steel. I think, if my memory is accurate, that Benchmade originally made them in H1 and then decided to go with X15 T.N. I also believe that both steels in the various tests by both Benchmade and Spyderco proved to be rust-proof.


----------



## maddog (Sep 6, 2007)

well i'm sorry to say that i find it funny how people want something to do it all and cost under $100.00 ???

want a knife that looks cool and be able to be carried every day, just to cut paper, open some boxes and cut "String" .... $100.00 no problem.

what your asking for in this post is a knife that is used as a TOOL. a totally different animal then some pretty knife that you well, baby and treat like it's made of glass.

in my line of work i use a Knife Every Day! i use it to do light Prying, Cutting Rope and doing all sorts of things that would Void almost any warranty. but it holds up like a Champ and is FULLY Warrantied should anything happen. yes, even if broke while prying.

cost is a relative thing sure i bought "Benchmade" knives for $100.00 but after breaking more then my share of them. i found that cheap when it come to tools ... isn't cheap if your breaking them or are timid to use it as a tool. kinda like using Snap-On vs some Chinese off brand. so my take is spend the money and get something you'll be happy to abuse every day.

that's just my 2c on the subject.


----------



## jrv (Sep 8, 2007)

Cliff Stamp cut through a steel-belted tire in his review of the Spyderco Atlantic Salt: http://www.cutleryscience.com/reviews/alantic_salt.html. It would seem H1 is tough enough for the task, at least when serrated.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 10, 2007)

Benchmade River / Dive Knife
H1 Steel, Fixed Blade, Partially Serrated, Safe Tip.

Or else for a 6" rope, I might recomend a Stihl...


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Sep 10, 2007)

IF it fits in the price range, this would be worth a look. Very utilitarian. Dress it up or dress it down, your choice. These guys make some very innovative cutlery tools and this bad-boy is at the head of the pack. Of course, I'm talking about:

The Graham Knives Razel Line.

For use around water, I'd consider the ringed version, although, then you'd be missing out on the integral bottle cap lifter on the larger versions, near and dear to my HEART. (Shameless self promo. Sorry.)

I know it may be out there, but they're one heck of a utilitarian tool and fit your bro's need to a "T".

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## 276 (Sep 19, 2007)

mmm..coldsteel is a good company for something like that if a folding blade wasn't out i would say any of VAQUERO SERIES i have the largest one and it cuts through anything, but since you want a fixed blade i would go with a sog knife since their pretty much breed for navy environment the only one they have thats neraly all serrated is SOG Pentagon .


----------

